# Macbook & Macbook Pro screen measurements



## wytwolf

Hello I would like to know the length and width of the 13.3" macbook screen and 15.4" macbook pro screen . I obviously know it's diagonal measurements, i would like to know the other dimensions.

My mother is looking for a laptop and i mention to her about the macbooks and macbook pros. She's in her mid 40's so i would like to know the actual size so i can determine if a macbook or macbook pro is better for her. Thanks in advance.

P.S. I searched already on the forum and i don't have any local mac reseller or store that has macbooks in store.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## duper

A 15.4'' MacBook Pro is 14'' wide. The viewable area across is 13''.


----------



## mikef

It's pretty simple math if you know the diagonal size and the aspect ratio:

For a 16:10 aspect ratio screen:

screen height = sqrt(((100 * (diagonal^2) / 356))

screen width = screen height * 16/10

MacBook: 13.3" diag. is 11.28" W x 7.05" H

MacBook Pro: 15.4" diag. is 13.06" W x 8.16" H

These are screen dimensions only, not the dimensions of the notebook.


----------



## macguy.nielsen

Great calculations and info Mikef. Thanks for that post.


----------



## wytwolf

Thanks. I stumbled upon the radtech screensavrs and by using the screensavr dimensions i was able to guessimate that screen sizes. 

I ended up coming up with:
Macbook: 28.3cm (11.14") wide and 18.4 cm( 7.24") high
Macbook Pro: 32.7cm (12.87") wide and 21.4cm ( 8.43") high

So i was in the ballpark anyways.


----------



## MacDoc

I see trig is dead as a daily skillset 

http://www.webmath.com/rtri.html


----------



## pacocap

mikef said:


> MacBook: 13.3" diag. is 11.28" W x 7.05" H
> 
> MacBook Pro: 15.4" diag. is 13.06" W x 8.16" H


I did the same analysis independently and arrived at the exact same dimensions.


----------



## mkolesa

i just thought i should mention that unless someone really needs the portability, the 21" iMac is a much better value and much more convenient to use for someone who may be getting to the reading glasses phase (i know form experience, i have special computer glass and while i use a 13" Macbook for casual web browsing, any type of actual computer work is doe on my 27" iMac).


----------

